# Is this the future of bike clothing? Venting clothing that opens vents when you sweat



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

So mit and new balance are infusing bacteria into there clothing.

This Living Clothing Morphs When You Sweat | WIRED




















As you sweat the vents open up on the shirt to all heat to dissipate.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Interesting tech. 

Wonder what happens if the material gets rained on?


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

ibericb said:


> Interesting tech.
> 
> Wonder what happens if the material gets rained on?


I would assume that a water resistant layer will be sewn in on top of the venting membrane.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Cool. Does it still work if you don't stand around posing like a weirdo?


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Winn said:


> Cool. Does it still work if you don't stand around posing like a weirdo?


Only if your hot and sweaty. LOL


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

Does it only come in turtleneck?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Retarded.

I pretty much always sweat when riding... because... you know... I'm ****ing working hard.

The wonderful pictures and posing tops it off.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

pittcanna said:


> Only if your hot and sweaty. LOL


Which is 9 months out of the year in SE TX if you're outside. You don't even have to move - just be outside for more than 3 minutes.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

No. It's not the future of cycling clothing.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

This would actually be really cool if they could make the dry state pull the fabric open and close with moisture. I see real potential on a tent's rainfly or other waterproof fabric.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I wonder if the fly opens when you have piss dribbles.


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

Maybe that's why he's standing like that he probably has to pee and it has no fly


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Retro Grouch said:


> I wonder if the fly opens when you have piss dribbles.


OMG so rep-worthy.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

ibericb said:


> which is *9 1/2* months out of the year in se tx if you're outside. You don't even have to move - just be outside for more than 3 minutes.



fify :d


----------

